# First bear.



## jlr (Nov 12, 2016)

Bartow county. 40 yards on the ground. Had me tore up more than any deer ever has. I was jacked. So thankful. What an experience!!! Dressed 205. 240-250 live weight.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats! Pics?


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!!! Get us some pics!!


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats.  How'd you hunt still, or spot and stalk?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 12, 2016)

That is a nice bear! Congrats!! Great pics!


----------



## jbogg (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice bear!


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice bear  congrats


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice looking bear, congrats!!!


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 18, 2016)

Great bear, congratulations!


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 18, 2016)

congrats!!


----------

